# Pike Fishing near Ashley



## gv17 (May 21, 2007)

I am going over to the Ashley/Venturia ND area next month for a little reunion for the wife's family. I am looking for a good place or two to try that is within striking distance of Ashley. I have been there before and fished Dry Lake and Hoskins before but not in quite a few years. I have heard that Dry is kind of dead now due to the cormorants. Hoskins I know had lots of fish but pretty small then. The father in law is not a fisherman so I am just looking for some other suggestions that would make it worth dragging the boat over from western MT for the week. Can get kind of dull around the farm for the brother in law and me so looking for some entertainment of the toothy critter kind. Thanks for any info.
Greg


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Try Coldwater Lake as well which if I remember is just east of town. Been a few years since I fished it.

The ND Game & Fish stocking reports is a good tip off to good pike lakes too:

http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/stockinglist.html

Good luck


----------

